
The Race for AR glasses starts now - AndrewKemendo
https://www.wired.com/story/future-of-augmented-reality-2018
======
tdeck
He predicted that in the near future, “instead of carrying stylish smartphones
everywhere, we’ll be wearing stylish glasses.” And he added that “these
glasses will offer AR, VR, and everything in between, and we’ll wear them all
day and we’ll use them in every aspect of our lives.”

Somehow I feel like I've heard this story before.

~~~
sexydefinesher
Sounds like Dennou Coil

